# Clones



## Stosta (12/4/16)

This just made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you fine folk!

Below is a link to a clone of the Cherry Bomber Mod.

https://www.fasttech.com/product/2313100-cherry-bomber-styled-mechanical-box-mod

What really tickles my fancy on this is the work on the mod states (and excuse the language), "**** All Clones". I bet the guys creating the mod knew that it would be cloned, and just felt that if they put that on there, the guys making the clones would feel like real idiots making them. 

But I actually really like the design (even the cursing), and if I was into mech mods I would be buying one just for that. You guys know of any other really funny packaging/branding like this?


----------



## MurderDoll (12/4/16)

There was the Fuhattan.







The original was the Manhattan.
Cant remember the whole story. But this was basically brought out as a F*** you at American Vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> "**** All Clones".


Actually its F all *Cloners*, a subtle but big difference.

Another incident is the Ameraclone FUhattan copy of the Ameravape Manhattan, some reckon the FUhattan is better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Agree with the difference in the message!

I forgot about this one! @Greyz has it, and I think he would part with his first-born before he parted with this one. It does leave me wondering on trademark/copyright infringements in the vaping world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Agree with the difference in the message!
> 
> I forgot about this one! @Greyz has it, and I think he would part with his first-born before he parted with this one. It does leave me wondering on trademark/copyright infringements in the vaping world.



Yes sir, I has me 1 of them F.U Hattan thingies  You right I'd sooner sell my eldest kid than part with it! 
I actually have my eye on one of those clear Cherry Bomb mech's...... thanks for feeding my FOMO Matt! 

Anyone else feel like their Vape budget and their Vape wants just never seem to sync up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Yes sir, I has me 1 of them F.U Hattan thingies  You right I'd sooner sell my eldest kid than part with it!
> I actually have my eye on one of those clear Cherry Bomb mech's...... thanks for feeding my FOMO Matt!
> 
> Anyone else feel like their Vape budget and their Vape wants just never seem to sync up?


Mine synced for about one week. I browsed till my heart's content thinking how happy I was with my setup. I must have just been in denial.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Agree with the difference in the message!
> 
> I forgot about this one! @Greyz has it, and I think he would part with his first-born before he parted with this one. It does leave me wondering on trademark/copyright infringements in the vaping world.



There is no such thing as a copyright in China bud (a few other countries as well)...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Mine synced for about one week. I browsed till my heart's content thinking how happy I was with my setup. I must have just been in denial.



You lucky you managed to sync for an entire week. Mine only tend to sync for 1 day a month, the 25th 
And yes, your in denial. In fact half this blerry forum is in denial!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

